# The Cold INFP



## ENFPurpleKitti

Alienated Individual said:


> It feels like I am scared of building human relationships.


What if you were never scared?

Edit: Oh, oops, didn't notice this thread was already five pages long. Sorry if this was already addressed.


----------



## OliveBranch

Interesting, I think every INFP is different. I can say that although I appear cold, but I am rather warm on the inside. I do have trust issues, but unlike what you said, I care a lot about human relationships and people knowing who I really am. Although, it did sound like you care about people, but you're afraid of getting hurt, I completely understand that. I hate the idea of being closed off though, because then I would never be able to be my free self. I love everyone so much, but I struggle knowing how to express that. I feel like the problem is that I struggle to feel accepted and understood, as well as know how to navigate the Fe domain. I'm not trying to be an Fe user though, but sometimes I wish I was, so people would know how much I love and understand them deeply. However, Fi is just too intense for people to grapple with, so that's where introverted feeling armor becomes important. The stronger your armor, the more you can be yourself. Don't close off everything, go out into the battle field, but always have armor.


----------



## mistysheepy

Ohhh ignore all of that. Fi ppl are not at all emotional. Fi is just "this is morally wrong, this is morally right, etc" like a law-inventor writing laws in a book, no emotions. Fi comforting people will be "this is wrong so you shouldn't feel this way" and that's it, there should be barely any emotional expression, since Te is the grounding, not Fe. 

Fe are the fluffy ones, coz they wanna see how they can impact others emotions through their actions. Fe are the ones cheering ppl up thru empathy or whatever actions they choose to deploy.


----------



## hmja

I've been told that I'm a cold girl which is wrong


----------



## Zaitzev

I know INFPs really well, I'm surrounded by them. INFP are warm in general but under stress they become cold, that's what I learnt from them. No they aren't necessarily people oriented, they focus in their own feelings more than others. What makes you guys a feeler is because you have slight or a lot preference to feeling decision but it doesn't stop you from being cold to people or making a completely logical decision. I've an INFP like you, it's nothing different. INFP I know become cold simply because it got hurt too much and decided to remove people or 'emotion' from their life. When really, they're just under stress or overly hurt.


----------

